# Jerry Goldsmith Alien score



## robcs (Jun 10, 2022)

I've seen a few interviews with Jason Graves in which he mentions getting hold of a copy of the score for Jerry Goldsmith's Alien soundtrack and describes it as holding "everything you need to understand scoring for horror." 

Does anyone on here have a scan of the score they'd be willing to share? I've searched high and low online, but I can't find it anywhere. (Or if someone has now published it, I'd love to know where to buy it!)

Thanks in advance


----------



## ed buller (Jun 10, 2022)

It's coming out soon on Chris Siddall's Label.


----------



## robcs (Jun 10, 2022)

ed buller said:


> It's coming out soon on Chris Siddall's Label.


Thanks for the heads up! I hadn't seen any announcements


----------



## chrissiddall (Jun 15, 2022)

robcs said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I hadn't seen any announcements


I'm working on James Horner's "Legends of the Fall" at the moment. Expect that to be available next month. I'm aiming for end of September/beginning of October for "Alien", and then Christmas/end of the year for "Gremlins". After that you'll have to wait and see what's coming!!
Weekly single cue releases are also ongoing, ranging across all manner of movies/scores.
Stay up to date here: www.facebook.com/chrissiddallmusic


----------



## AugustAuseil (Jun 15, 2022)

Me waiting patiently


----------

